# Help with 3/4" poly pipe to 3/4" pex connection



## papakevin (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm having a devil of a time connecting a piece of 3/4" poly pipe - my supply line from the meter - to 3/4" pex 

The guy at Home Depot told me to buy a brass fitting with a pex shark bite connection on one end threaded connection on the other.


----------



## papakevin (Aug 27, 2013)

He gave me a plastic piece which was threaded on one end to go into the brass fitting and was a barb to insert into the poly supply line. It leaked. 

Any suggestions on the proper way to fix?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 28, 2013)

Is the leak at the shark bite or at the threaded connection or at the barb and clamps?  I like the brass barb connectors better than the plastic ones. Did you use any pipe thread sealant (tape or dope) on the threads? How tight did you tighten the hose clamps?


----------



## papakevin (Aug 28, 2013)

The shark bite connection seems solid. I did use thread tape on the connection. Seems like it is dripping from both the barb and threaded connection, but it was hard to tell and it was very late. 

From what I found, a couple things are likely the issue. First, I used a plastic connection vs a brass one, which is all they had at Home Depot. Lesson learned, should have gone to a plumbing supply store. Next, on the connection to the poly, apparently there is a special type of crimp tool for the poly (it is different than pex), which again is a plumbing supply house item. Finally with my clamp (worm) fittings, I put them both on the same way vs having them offset (one screwing on the right of the pipe, one on the left) to even out the connection pressure. Have sense learned they aren't recommended for connecting poly pipe. 

Think I'm calling a plumber to do this so I have the piece of mind to know it will hold and won't cause any further issues, but I tried. "E" for effort this time.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 28, 2013)

Don&#8217;t give up now. 

I think you are correct as to the plastic fitting. As to hose clamps they should work just fine. I never try and get them on opposite sides but it sounds like a good idea to have them shifted some I guess. 

I have the PEX crimper that uses the stainless steel bands and I have never tried them on poly tube. If the OD was close I&#8217;m sure they would work that tool really puts out some force cinching the band. Stick with the clamps and get a good brass connector and you should be fine.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2013)

Bud: there is an adapter fitting to join the old poly pipe to pex and it uses a different band and you can crimp it with your tool.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2013)

I did know about the adapter and almost posted back about that. The OP I believe doesn&#8217;t have a crimp tool though of the type needed. My crimp tool uses the stainless steel bands and the adapters I saw listed to go poly to pex came with two different copper rings for the other type crimp tool. I wouldn&#8217;t have a problem crimping the pex side but wasn&#8217;t sure as to how a pex clamp of the crimp type would work on poly and a poly barb.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2013)

I have only seen it used on 1/2 inch so I don't know if it applies to the problem at hand.


----------



## papakevin (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for you help guys. I did end up calling a plumber because it was better than me taking a day off from work. 

Here's what I did learn in the process:
- When you aren't sure about the pipe you are dealing with, try to take a piece with you if possible. It will save some back and forth trips. 
- While Home Depot is great for most things, nothing can replace a well stocked plumbing store and the proper parts. 

Final photo attached of the plumbers work. Cost $200 and it took him about an hour. I could have done it cheaper, but now I have a receipt and a warranty on the work for the home inspector who comes today, so all in all, I'm good with how it all ended. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

